# Suche gute JAVA Steuerelemente



## teddyid (19. Jan 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

kennt jemand gute JAVA Controls (ich komme aus der VB Ecke - da gibt es Unmengen von fertigen Controls)? Kennt jemand ein entsprechendes Portal?

Suche:

- Kalender Steuerelement für die Eintragung von Terminen
- Reporting Tool inclusive Designer für Layout

Danke!

Stefan L.

www.heilpraktikerausbildung.de
www.sla-software.de
www.hptrainer.de


----------



## HoaX (19. Jan 2008)

kalender: jdatechooser von toedter.com

reporting: birt


----------



## L-ectron-X (19. Jan 2008)

teddyid hat gesagt.:
			
		

> kennt jemand gute JAVA Controls (ich komme aus der VB Ecke - da gibt es Unmengen von fertigen Controls)? Kennt jemand ein entsprechendes Portal?


http://swinglabs.org/ ist die Webseite der Swing-Erweiterung...  :arrow: 



			
				teddyid hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Suche:
> 
> - Kalender Steuerelement für die Eintragung von Terminen


 :arrow: SwingX



			
				teddyid hat gesagt.:
			
		

> - Reporting Tool inclusive Designer für Layout


iReport ( http://www.jasperforge.org/jaspersoft/opensource/business_intelligence/ireport/ )
gibts auch für NetBeans.


----------

